# Premium SMS aus Belgien



## garfield335 (10 April 2015)

Wie kann man herausfinden op eine SMS aus Belgien kostenpflichtig ist und welche Gebühren anfallen?

Ich bekomme in regelmässige Abständen SMS aus Belgien, nach dem ich festgestellt habe dass es kostenpflichtig ist, habe ich es gestoppt.
Doch jetzt 2 Monate danach bekomme ich wieder komische SMS. hmm

die Nummer fänkt mit:

+32 496 xxx xxx an ?  Es ist eine andere Nummer als vor 2Monaten, aber die Anfangszahlen 49 sind die gleichen.

Es handelt sich um Werbung für eine Finanzdienstleistung.

Das passierte nachdem ich mich über einen 0%-Kredit informiert habe und die Telefonnummer hinterlassen habe.

Da ich jetzt wieder solche Werbung mit dem Thema bekomme, bin ich gerade etwas ratlos.


----------



## FRanzl67 (31 März 2016)

Eine SMS zu empfangen kann doch  nie Geld kosten, egal woher sie kommt


----------



## Heiko (1 April 2016)

FRanzl67 schrieb:


> Eine SMS zu empfangen kann doch  nie Geld kosten, egal woher sie kommt


So ganz richtig ist das nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (1 April 2016)

wurde früher schon mal diskutiert: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ereits-beim-empfang-kosten-verursachen.24928/


----------

